# HELP,Need DENTAL Advice



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

For past couple weeks hubby has been in severe pain with a wisdom tooth that chipped off a small piece of enamel exposing the nerve. 

There is also a dental school he can get the tooth pulled at but last tiem they fought over pulling a molar and he said he told them' just get the damn thing out' stop taking turns pulling on it.  Nothing worse than pulling a tooth much less having two fools taking turns yanking on it. Students have to pull so many teeth before they can graduate. Hubby was almost ready to knock out a couple of theirs.

He went to the dr. and got antibiotcs for 10 days, he is on day 5. He thinks he should go to regular dentist but I think oral surgeon for this kind of tooth.

I still have 3 of my wisdom teeth and so far no trouble but I do think I have a cavity at gum line. So maybe I should consider having them pulled since I'm in my 60s now.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

If you have a good dentist then he can refer to an Oral surgeon as well as take care of whatever else is going on. There is a huge difference in quality of dentists and it sounds like it is time to get the best you can.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Geek999 said:


> If you have a good dentist then he can refer to an Oral surgeon as well as take care of whatever else is going on. There is a huge difference in quality of dentists and it sounds like it is time to get the best you can.


 Thanks for advice. Our dentist married and left her office so we have been looking for another one for over a year. My question was , can dentist pull wisdom teeth without possible causing more or serious trouble. Otherwise the hospital may be a better choice even if it is students because its walk in lottery?

This new one said an appointment with oral surgeon is over a month away. So that's why we wanted advice if anyone has had a dentist pull a wisdom tooth. This new dentist it was only one we could find that wasn't booked for next month or longer.So its hard to find another dentist in an emergency.

Unless your very rich and your dentist charges 3 times as much appointments are booked up.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Round these parts dentist don't pull teeth no more. Yall gotta go ta a oral suregon fer that. Wisdom teath can be tricky, lots a nerves an such up in that area they gotta be carefull with. Ain't sure I'd trust that ta somebody still in school.

Hard ta find a good dentist these days.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Round these parts dentist don't pull teeth no more. Yall gotta go ta a oral suregon fer that. Wisdom teath can be tricky, lots a nerves an such up in that area they gotta be carefull with. Ain't sure I'd trust that ta somebody still in school.
> 
> Hard ta find a good dentist these days.


Thank Coot,this one is on the bottom but it has been really hurting him for 13 days now and both od us have been up with it. Tried everything.

I'm so damn mad right now I can't stand it, not violently so but just damn mad.I need some sleep and RR.

I agree with you on the oral surgeon. At this dental university they have oral sugeons if needed so that's why I thought maybe he should go there. You have to be there at 6am and they pull out your name to see if you get threated that day, usually you do. Not many lined up at 6am.

After making appointment with this new dentist last week our neighbor tells us a couple days ago he left her filling all jagged edged and it hurt cut her tongue  Other dentist appt.s were weeks or months away. Yet we see all these foreign kids taking up the appts from us. I got into a big argument with a couple of them for their loud mouth while people were in pain at the dr.s office couple years ago. Then I cussed out my dr. and she told me to find somebody else.The liberal freak walked one to the door with her mental arm around her and helped her with her 3 kids ,not a one could speak English so we have to sit there for their interpreters all. Its hard as hell to live In this nation anymore. And there is no place else to go.

No dr. no dentist no rights and no hope. The traitors have given it all away.

Another sign of the times, that place is full of foreigners from everywhere, lots of non English speaking in the halls and lots of men with muslim or hindu head raps.

I can imagine how getting a dr apt will be after this next amnesty.

I know I talk about it a lot but damn this crap.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ya can try dabbin some clover oil on that there tooth, might help a bit. Just put some on a q tip. Not a long term solution, but ifin it helps it be a cheap fix.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Ya can try dabbin some clover oil on that there tooth, might help a bit. Just put some on a q tip. Not a long term solution, but ifin it helps it be a cheap fix.


 We have some clover growing here and there can I just use it? Maybe put some in blender or something?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

This makes me smile at least,not that I want to bring up teeth though....


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Thanks for advice. Our dentist married and left her office so we have been looking for another one for over a year. My question was , can dentist pull wisdom teeth without possible causing more or serious trouble. Otherwise the hospital may be a better choice even if it is students because its walk in lottery?
> 
> This new one said an appointment with oral surgeon is over a month away. So that's why we wanted advice if anyone has had a dentist pull a wisdom tooth. This new dentist it was only one we could find that wasn't booked for next month or longer.So its hard to find another dentist in an emergency.
> 
> Unless your very rich and your dentist charges 3 times as much appointments are booked up.


In my experience (I am not a dentist but have excellent dental care.) a dentist can remove a tooth unless it is impacted. Wisdom teeth are often impacted, which is why they are commonly removed. Removal of an impacted tooth is normally done by an oral surgeon.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

A dentist removed all of my wisdom teeth, as well as my husbands. We never really thought anything about it. :dunno: One of our kids had to go to the oral surgeon because hers hadn't come through the gums yet.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

If the wisdom tooth looks easy to get at he might be OK with going with a dental student.

I didn't go to the dentist for over 20 years. I finally went to a place that knocked me out and they did all the dental work in one visit. I was very fortunate that I lost only one tooth completely and the other one needed a crown. I had an extra tooth that was out of place in the area that I lost one. After awhile one tooth moved to fill the gap and that made room for the tooth that was out of position. So despite not having dental work for twenty years I still have a complete set of teeth.

What's interesting is my wife's dental insurance was going to change drastically at the end of 2004 so I knew I had to get it all done before then. It's a good thing too. I was in the early stages of gum disease. I could have lost all my teeth like my sister-in-law's husband did. Now I go to the dentist every six months.


----------



## dingogirl (Apr 20, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Thank Coot,this one is on the bottom but it has been really hurting him for 13 days now and both od us have been up with it. Tried everything.
> 
> I'm so damn mad right now I can't stand it, not violently so but just damn mad.I need some sleep and RR.
> 
> ...


In short, go with what you can afford. In my office you would be billed for a limited oral exam, a pano radiograph and the extraction. (between $280-$380) The fees of an oral surgeon are about 20% higher because they specialists. You would also receive a lawsuit for business interference if you did any of the above. Please behave yourself. Dentistry is a fee for service specialty. Those patients no matter what language they speak are just as human as you and deserve respect. conduct yourself appropriately in a place of business at least out of respect for your upbringing.

A general dentist can legally remove wisdom teeth the day they graduate dental school and are board licensed. The big difference besides obvious training, is a few.

1. General dentists usually limit there exposure to extraction of 3rd molars because of the drastic increase in malpractice insurance. Hence, they do a lot less of them and only pick the easy ones with low risk of complications. There are 2 main nerves that can be damaged. One that give sensation to the lower 1/3 of the face and one that give taste to the tongue.

2. General dentists are not trained in IV sedation unless they accomplish this through weekend courses. Rarely do they receive any training in deep sedation or general anesthesia. General anesthesia is a core part of training for Oral Surgeons. The majority of the surgery they do is done under sedation.

3. A general dentist is likely to consider impacted extractions one of the most difficult procedures they do. 3rd molar extractions are the bread and butter of an oral surgeons practice. Most are also involved in trauma reconstruction, cancer resection and reconstruction, facial cosmetics, and cleft palate care among many other things.

These a few of the reasons I refer my 3rd molars out happily.

Dental schools are another option. The fees are significantly reduced because the dental students tuition is subsidizing the fees. It is a highly competitive field and an extremely costly schooling. Majority of schools actually loose money and have offset this by either making arrangements in the state to provide care to under served areas or train foreign dentists. There are a number of foreign dentist trained, but many do not stay in the US. They pay $$$$$ to train here because a US degree is gold in any other country. Oral surgeons will usually supervise and assist when necessary. But for the most part, the work needs to be completed by the student for educational competency.

Ill be glad to give an opinion if you post the radiograph of the offending tooth.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> We have some clover growing here and there can I just use it? Maybe put some in blender or something?


I'm still learnin this herby stuff. I would thin ya could put clover as a poltice on an round that tooth, but I ain't the pro here on the board. Somea our experts can tell yall better then me. I keep clove oil on hand fer toothache an other thins.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> This makes me smile at least,not that I want to bring up teeth though....


I carry a axe in the back a my suburban, thin that feller with the yeller mercedes prolly woulda wound up with it buried in his trunk lid!

Years ago I had a jeep with a push bumper on it, lady pulled inta the spot I was pullin inta from the other side, I hollered an told her I was already started inta that spot. She yelled back tough, ifin I didn't like it I could move it. Well, one four wheel drive jeep with a nice big push bumper an a feller drivin it with a real bad temper. I moved it!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Geek999 said:


> In my experience (I am not a dentist but have excellent dental care.) a dentist can remove a tooth unless it is impacted. Wisdom teeth are often impacted, which is why they are commonly removed. Removal of an impacted tooth is normally done by an oral surgeon.


I don't think its impacted but it seems to be infected ,but better since the antibiotics. Thanks for yout help.



tsrwivey said:


> A dentist removed all of my wisdom teeth, as well as my husbands. We never really thought anything about it. :dunno: One of our kids had to go to the oral surgeon because hers hadn't come through the gums yet.


My son had all four of his removed in the military at once. Not sure who did it, but he was in pain for days and on watch duty. Thanks for your help.



dingogirl said:


> In short, go with what you can afford. In my office you would be billed for a limited oral exam, a pano radiograph and the extraction. (between $280-$380) The fees of an oral surgeon are about 20% higher because they specialists. You would also receive a lawsuit for business interference if you did any of the above. Please behave yourself. Dentistry is a fee for service specialty. Those patients no matter what language they speak are just as human as you and deserve respect. conduct yourself appropriately in a place of business at least out of respect for your upbringing.
> 
> A general dentist can legally remove wisdom teeth the day they graduate dental school and are board licensed. The big difference besides obvious training, is a few.
> 
> ...


This university paid Clinton TWO HUNDRED AND FORTY FIVE THOUSAND DOLLARS TO SPEAK to the captive audience there. Some grades were graded on his lies.

So to be so educated you may want to check up on where the money really goes. And the bigot card doesn't work on me. If I had my way all of you would be legal or gone. Not in my streets flying your nations flag.
And my upbringing is fine but the criminals who come here and make demands is lacking in all graces.

In this nation we didn't use to crash through a dr.s office like 6 mad women. They scared everyone In that waiting room. They KNOCKED the double glass doors open and came yelling in Spanish. These are not civilized humans and should not be in a civilized society, maybe your upbringing was similar to theirs?

I do have admire one of your traits ,you do stick together ,unlike most of us. But when this welfare nation implodes, you too will be affected, so at least we have that.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I'm still learnin this herby stuff. I would thin ya could put clover as a poltice on an round that tooth, but I ain't the pro here on the board. Somea our experts can tell yall better then me. I keep clove oil on hand fer toothache an other thins.


Some of the old remedies are better than the new ones. THanks Coot.



OldCootHillbilly said:


> I carry a axe in the back a my suburban, thin that feller with the yeller mercedes prolly woulda wound up with it buried in his trunk lid!
> 
> Years ago I had a jeep with a push bumper on it, lady pulled inta the spot I was pullin inta from the other side, I hollered an told her I was already started inta that spot. She yelled back tough, ifin I didn't like it I could move it. Well, one four wheel drive jeep with a nice big push bumper an a feller drivin it with a real bad temper. I moved it!


LOL, I know that guy was asking for a bad time. Cruisin g for a brusing,haha.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> This makes me smile at least,not that I want to bring up teeth though....


Thanks for the vid Meerkat and the smile.

I hope and pray your husband gets the treatment he needs..

My husband is just plain crazy when it comes to going to the dentist :nuts:. He pulled one of his own (not impacted) molars a couple of years ago when he could have gone to a dentist BUT OH NO! My hubs gives me the ongoing blow by blow surgery report of his homegrown 'dentistry' project ( while I was out of town freaking out). What a cowboy . He did well, clean extraction, no infections, good to go :nuts: !


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

He was up all night walking around hurting with a glass of ice water in his hand.So he left at 5am this morning for dental clinic. A lady called me and said he should be leaving soon, the tooth is out thank goodness and hope its all over with now.

He has been on antibiotics for 6 days so hopefully he will be ok.

DINGOGIRL, sorry fro taking out my miserable attitude on you.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Round these parts dentist don't pull teeth no more. Yall gotta go ta a oral suregon fer that. Wisdom teath can be tricky, lots a nerves an such up in that area they gotta be carefull with. Ain't sure I'd trust that ta somebody still in school.
> 
> Hard ta find a good dentist these days.


I thought the same in these parts--had oral pull one years ago.
But, last June, the dentist here pulled my tooth and I was surprised.
She was very professional, did a great job, no pain, even administering the shot!!
So, what I'm suggesting is check around, because the dentist was cheaper than the oral surgeon.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Par for the course, [poor hubby ] we need a witch doctor or exorcist maybe.  We seem to have a black cloud hanging over our heads.

Hubby said he had 5 working on that tooth at the same time.2 dentist,one student and 3 oral surgeons. He said they used a dye grinder on the damn tooth. They couldn't get him numb because the infection may have even been in his jaw bone. So they kept giving him shots and breaks because of pain.

One of the surgeons told the student to go get hum some gatoraid because he was shaking all over and knocking their tools around in his mouth.:eyebulge: The surgeons and one dentist were older men and he said you couldn't see him for all the dr.s around him trying to get that tooth. So they started grinding on it after they calmed him down some. Said good he went to doc and got antibiotics and to keep taking them until all gone.This lasted well over an hour.

Then his blood pressure was so high they wouldn't let him leave after it was over, IMAGINE THAT. His face is swollen now. We have not slept in 2 weeks no wonder he was shaking and HBP.

No wonder people have their wisdom teeth took out before they go bad. I still have 3 of mien and he has one left.

Now the job is to keep his infection down so wish us luck.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

If you are in your sixties and still have your wisdom teeth you most likely will have them a lot longer. In your husband's case the situation is much different. A bad tooth can lead to problems far beyond a tooth ache. Infection in the gums have a direct relation to infections in places like your heart valves. Wisdom teeth are notorious for being difficult to pull. I had all four of mine taken out in the chair and then drove two hundred miles back to work. That was really stupid. 

Today we are fortunate to have two dentists in our group so we are not allowed to go crazy and not get work done. Both are females and they are tough on us old coots. Remember some really simple things can kill you if you let them go untreated. GB


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> If you are in your sixties and still have your wisdom teeth you most likely will have them a lot longer. In your husband's case the situation is much different. A bad tooth can lead to problems far beyond a tooth ache. Infection in the gums have a direct relation to infections in places like your heart valves. Wisdom teeth are notorious for being difficult to pull. I had all four of mine taken out in the chair and then drove two hundred miles back to work. That was really stupid.
> 
> Today we are fortunate to have two dentists in our group so we are not allowed to go crazy and not get work done. Both are females and they are tough on us old coots. Remember some really simple things can kill you if you let them go untreated. GB


My gums are too strong, never had infection in them, but had a couple teeth pulled and they really hang in there.

Hubby had infection about 8 years ago ,had them cleaned and after used hydrogen peroxide twice a wk every since. At first the dentist couldn't believe how his gums healed so well on his next visit. But this tooth got infected after part broke off.

We have not had many cavities in past 30 yr.s. We use baking soda only and peroxide now and then for me and he does it twice a wk. No toothpaste now for 30 yr.s and I have only had 2 cavities in all that time. He had 4.Dentist always tell me my gums are like a young person.

So you think I should keep these 3 wisdom teeth now? I do have a tooth filling came out of last month that needs to go. Its not a molar but one next to first molar.I will get put to sleep if I need this done ,no way can I take what he just went through.:eyebulge:

Thank goodness he went to hospital with all those specialist around, can't inmagine what would have happened in regular dentist office tomorrow at our appt.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

All the blacks who helped with hubby were very nice one black woman was one of the students. So thank goodness its not many mad about Zimm trial here. All receptionist, and hospital staff were nice. A black young man with his girlfriend who had an absessed tooth ache both were very nice.

So this was a good thing that happened today, no prejudice or anger was shown. One brought up politics, hubby said don't matter who you vote for you get the same thing, all the blacks agreed and said " you got that right ". 

Like the old band The Who said, we won't be fooled again,haha.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

After all this and considering tshtf could happen anytime I was thinking of maybe having all of my teeth out, so is hubby. Of course that would be a lot of pulling some really healthy teeth, but damn how bad these suckers can hurt when they lose fillings or just chip.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I think you'd be very hard pressed to find a reputable dentist that would agree to pull healthy teeth. My husband has inherited horrible teeth and we were all but told by his last dentist that he should have them all pulled and get dentures. We ended up going to another dentist who was a provider for his new dental insurance and he said absolutely not! We've spent a good $1,500 this year alone on a new partial, periodontal cleaning, blah, blah, but that guy would NOT pull all his teeth. 

I would say keep doing what you're doing and get regular check-ups if at all possible. ANY potential problem that can be addressed before it gets too bad will save a lot of pain (or worse) after TSHTF.

I am so sorry your hubby had to go through that. I know from experience that there is NO WORSE PAIN than a bad tooth ache. I think I'd rather birth quads!


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

lazydaisy67 said:


> I think you'd be very hard pressed to find a reputable dentist that would agree to pull healthy teeth. My husband has inherited horrible teeth and we were all but told by his last dentist that he should have them all pulled and get dentures. We ended up going to another dentist who was a provider for his new dental insurance and he said absolutely not! We've spent a good $1,500 this year alone on a new partial, periodontal cleaning, blah, blah, but that guy would NOT pull all his teeth.
> 
> I would say keep doing what you're doing and get regular check-ups if at all possible. ANY potential problem that can be addressed before it gets too bad will save a lot of pain (or worse) after TSHTF.
> 
> I am so sorry your hubby had to go through that. I know from experience that there is NO WORSE PAIN than a bad tooth ache. I think I'd rather birth quads!


Dentists will pull sound teeth if the teeth are nonfunctional or impeding a sound treatment plan. A partial is much better than a complete denture in terms of chewing and upkeep. The anchor teeth will ultimately fail given enough time. But its added years of function at only the expense of the teeth you were initially going to pull for complete dentures. Dentures have thier own set of problems that are not commonly seen in the dentate population. For every year without teeth or an implant, you have bone resorbtion and pneumatization of the maxillary sinuses. Tissue born dentures hasten the bone loss issue. For some it may not become an issue but live long enough and it will. There is no perfect solution to setting up your mouth so you never need to see a dentist again....short of sewing your mouth shut and getting your nutrition per rectum.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

My dentist make me rinse off with Jack Daniels, I like him .


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

readytogo said:


> My dentist make me rinse off with Jack Daniels, I like him .


I wanna see yalls dentist! All I get be a cup a water an a bill!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I wanna see yalls dentist! All I get be a cup a water an a bill!


 LOL, me too.

So far all is well with the tooth, last couple days had been pretty painful now that the numbness has worn off but that's to be expected.

Thanks again to all here for all the help with this.


----------

